# Houston DM looking for 2-3 players



## Lord_Trigo (May 14, 2007)

Hello all to Enworld!


I am a new member, been reading and visitng this site for ages. I am looking to start a D&D game prob going to run Ruins of Undermountin when it comes out. Untill the game comes out I need to meet get char going etc. Also looking to run some home brew adventures before the epic dungeon crawl.

Looking for two players or maybe three. If anyone is in the houston area around highway 6/ Westheimer or SW side of town give me a email. 

Please serious gamers no aloofness.   

Also if their is misspellings then foregive me, and the message board Gods!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2007)

Sounds neat. Would you be running at Midnight Comics?


----------



## Lord_Trigo (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and yes I can do it at midnight comics. 

Well email me and we can see if it can work out etc.  I wanna say I put my profile to accept emails from people on the boards, but I am a noob when it comes to the boards.   

Come on folks one more would be nice lets see what happens.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2007)

Well, if you life south of Westheimer, there's also a place called Bo's Hamburgers and Comics (or something like that).

It's a restaurant/comic book shop that has plenty of tables for gaming (but they don't actually sell much in the way of D&D stuff)


----------



## Lord_Trigo (May 15, 2007)

I know of the place it has a batman symbol on a large sign out front, well at one time anyway. I think Midnight Comics is more on my direct route for my tastes. 

I am still looking for one more so if you know of anyone else. Still I can prob do with three but looking for that number four. Anyways I IM'd you through yahoo dont know if you got it or not. 

Well off I go work becons me only so much you can do on a  hospital computer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2007)

That's the place. Midnight Comics is fine by me, though. 

I'll ask around, but most of the people I know are either in downtown-ish or Sugar Land, and wouldn't want to drive that far. I'll still check, though. And, no, I didn't get the IM. It may have been early and I didn't notice it, though.


----------



## Lord_Trigo (May 16, 2007)

Hola!

Not a problem just asking and such. We can probably get someone else at midnight sometimes people get picked up on the fly like that.  Well as far as ideas I got together with the other two and they have their basic concepts going. One will prob play a paladin, fighting but minor spell casting the other has played everything under the sun. To tell the truth a spell caster or a rogue if their is not one. 

Well off to write the first little adventure for first level flunkys, oops I mean adventurers!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 24, 2007)

¿Qué tal?


Sounds good. Caster it is!

(Any Houstonians watching this thread, we can still take another, I think)


----------



## Zannal (May 27, 2007)

Humm, it is a little late but is there room for a player still?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 27, 2007)

It's not late at all! 

We're in west Houston--wester than the beltway--if that's fine by you. We'll be meeting at Midnight Comics, is the current plan. Email Trigo.


----------



## Zannal (May 27, 2007)

cool, I can easily make it to Midnight comics, I'll e-mail Trigo to get the details then.


----------



## Undadmoon (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm interested, if you guys are still open. I've been to Midnight Comics on several occasions and could navigate there without problem. I'll send an email.


----------



## Undadmoon (Jun 15, 2007)

Seems like I missed the boat on this one. Oh well.


----------



## TrogdorGrrl (Jun 15, 2007)

*Any DMs want to be in an online magazine?*

Hi.

I know this is bizarre, but do any DMs want to be in an online magazine? I'm a writer for an online sex and culture magazine and I'm doing a piece called Sex Advice from Dungeon Masters. I'm Houston-based, which is why I'm posting here. We could talk in person or over the phone. Your interview would run next week  with your picture and name (in character is okay!) It's just a lark, but if you think it would be fun, I'd love to hear from you. I can be reached at depran at aol dot com. 

Thank you, Houston Gamers!

xo
TrogdorGrrl
aka
Emily


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Undadmoon--I doubt it's too late to get into this, but I imagine it's worth it to at least send Trigo a message.

TrogdorGrrl--what magazine?


----------



## Undadmoon (Jun 16, 2007)

I tried, but I never got a response. I suppose it couldn't hurt to try again, though.


----------



## prospero63 (Jun 23, 2007)

So, potential to merge groups?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=199381


----------



## tone (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey, just found this site. Was wondering Did you guys start? What day/night you choose?, and are you playing 2nd or 3.5 edition??


----------



## prospero63 (Jul 19, 2007)

tone said:
			
		

> Hey, just found this site. Was wondering Did you guys start? What day/night you choose?, and are you playing 2nd or 3.5 edition??




I don't know about the original poster, but we have a Friday night 3.5 game that could use 1-2 more players. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Did everyone find a game here? I have a Sunday group in Sugar Land.


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 17, 2007)

*Still looking for players?*

Looking for a group of older players on west side. What is your group's age range?


----------



## SirKerry (Nov 18, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, if you life south of Westheimer, there's also a place called Bo's Hamburgers and Comics (or something like that).
> 
> It's a restaurant/comic book shop that has plenty of tables for gaming (but they don't actually sell much in the way of D&D stuff)




Thanks for the info, I'd never even heard of such a place.

Kerry


----------



## prospero63 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sanguine said:
			
		

> Looking for a group of older players on west side. What is your group's age range?




There are 3 groups I know of, two of which I participate in (one of which I DM). 

Every other Friday night in the Shepperd/Gray area. Age is 30 somethings. I'm 35. I think the youngest player is 25. Oldest may be me... I play in this group. We could probably use 1-2 more players. 

Every other Saturday night (same weekend as above) range is 16-35 I think. I don't play in the group, but can pass information along. 

Every other Saturday from 11AM till 6PM 290/43 area. I DM that group. Many of the same folks from the Friday group, similar age. 30 somethings by and large. Currently knee deep in Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil. 7-8th level. Could probably stand 1-2 more players. 

If anyone is interested, let me know and I can provide additional appropriate information.


----------

